# Pronouncing Chauvet



## Schniapereli (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm working on a small project with some people using a Chauvet DMX-4 dimmer. We've got it working nicely, but we're just not exactly sure how to pronounce "Chauvet," which isn't really too big of a deal amongst the few of us, but it has been bugging us for a while.

So, I am guessing it is french or something. Anyone know the official way to say it?

"Shovay?", "Shove?", "Shovett?"...?


----------



## Les (Dec 8, 2009)

I usually pronounce it "shaw-vay" but shovay works too. I've also heard it pronounced "shehvay".


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 8, 2009)

Sho-vay is the French pronuciation. Here is the link to the clip of how to pronounce. http://forvo.com/word/chauvet/


----------



## Les (Dec 8, 2009)

As long as you don't call it a chawvett I think you're in the clear!


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've always been rather fond of Shove it!


----------



## BillESC (Dec 8, 2009)

Having met the Chauvet family, the correct pronounciation is Chaw - Vay.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 8, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> I've always been rather fond of Shove it!



You beat me to it! And your response was a lot wittier than mine....


----------



## Schniapereli (Dec 9, 2009)

BillESC said:


> Having met the Chauvet family, the correct pronounciation is Chaw - Vay.



Really? With a "CH" sound? mstaylor's audio link kinda sounds like a "SH" and a "CH" put together, so is it maybe just one of those mixes that sometimes happens in foreign languages, or do you mean it has a hard "CH"?
(I only took 8 days of French class...)

(But I will probably use cdub260 and Pie4Weebl's pronunciation for most of time from now on...)


----------



## Smicks (Dec 9, 2009)

I say "Shaw-vey"


----------



## Van (Dec 9, 2009)

It's *French*, It doesn't matter how you pronounce it, they're gonna make fun of you and tell you you did it wrong.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 9, 2009)

Van said:


> It's *French*, It doesn't matter how you pronounce it, they're gonna make fun of you and tell you you did it wrong.



Now that's funny Van.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw Shaw-Vay aswell.
Heard people say Sha-Vay though too.
call their customer support, they have a french computer voice xD


Do you have the Obey 10 by any chance?

I would love to take it to the theatre get a 3 pin to 5 pin and see what I could do with it xD Would be really nice for a tester. instead of hauling around our old board we currently use for a tester.


----------



## Soxred93 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've never uttered it out loud. Everyone in my theater has a mutual hatred for it, so we never talk about it.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 11, 2009)

Soxred93 said:


> I've never uttered it out loud. Everyone in my theater has a mutual hatred for it, so we never talk about it.



Yup, we pronounce it EDIT: maybe I better not say that, might get sued.

It doesn't sound anything like Shaw-Vey though.

SB


----------



## Schniapereli (Dec 12, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> I saw Shaw-Vay aswell.
> Do you have the Obey 10 by any chance?
> 
> I would love to take it to the theatre get a 3 pin to 5 pin and see what I could do with it xD Would be really nice for a tester. instead of hauling around our old board we currently use for a tester.



Nope. They are just using a USB to DMX thing and controlling it by some of their own software, and that's pretty much it.

But thanks everyone...


----------

